# Cross Country Road Trip



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

well, since I am out on disability, my daughter and I decided that I would homeschool her for the rest of eighth grade and we would do the cross country trip we've always dreamed about...going down south from NY to GA to visit my aunt for a few days, then down to Fla for most of Feb and part of March til the rest of the country warms up lol

then we're off to Texas (Houston, San Antonio and Dallas areas)

then Albuquerque, NM, taking the Ol' Rte 66 into Arizona to check out the Grand Canyon and on into Las Vegas

over to Cali (working from South to North) seeing all the major sites: San Diego, Death Valley, Yosemite, San Francisco, Redwood Forest,

then onto the coast of Oregon and into Washington from coast to Seattle to Spokane

over to Montana from Glacier Nat'l down to Yellowstone and into Wyoming

down to Utah and Colorado

back up to South Dakota to see Mt Rushmore and Badlands

back down to Missouri and Tennessee

over and up to North Carolina and Virginia

spend a few days in DC, then up to Jersey, over to Cape Cod and up to Maine

that should bring us to about the last week in August, and we will need to be home to prepare for High School....

I'll try to keep you updated with posts and pics

So far, we've done a month in Fla mostly--started in Orlando area, down to Keys for a week, and then back up to different campgrounds in Orlando area

ps I belong to 1000 trails, so will be using mostly the preserve campgrounds, although may hit a few National Parks out west where there aren't alot of 'my' camps to choose from (covered in TX, CA, OR and WA but that's it--after that, will be using RPI campgrounds at 10 bucks a night) so my biggest cost of this trip will be gas and sights....food is a given no matter where we are lol

I have posted a few pics so far on photobucket.com, and I will try to keep them rollin....as the miles are added...

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f299/scoobri6/


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

What a trip! The memories will be wonderful for both of you for years to come. Safe travels. 
Thanks for sharing.

Julie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, cool trip! I hope gas prices stay low for you guys.. So, are you planning on doing all 48 in one trip?

About 99% of us are envious!

Carey


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

So glad to hear you're having a great time. Your trip plans sound very similar to ours. We'll be starting out from PA doing your route in November, also homeschooling - I will be following your travels with eager anticipation! Please do keep us updated about the bests and worsts, any advice and suggestions would be appreciated.

Do you have a blog?

Have fun!

Ali


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

one of our favorite places is Topsail Hill in Florida. It is a State park with 3 miles of beach front on the gulf and an inground pool, tennis courts and best of all full hookups. It is one of the best parks and in destin so on your way out west it may be worth a stop. If that is filled Henderson which is about 5 miles away is nice but I am not sure on what if any hookups they have. have a great trip, we are doing 2/3 of the states this summer.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

mike said:


> one of our favorite places is Topsail Hill in Florida. It is a State park with 3 miles of beach front on the gulf and an inground pool, tennis courts and best of all full hookups. It is one of the best parks and in destin so on your way out west it may be worth a stop. If that is filled Henderson which is about 5 miles away is nice but I am not sure on what if any hookups they have. have a great trip, we are doing 2/3 of the states this summer.


wow---how are you going to do that many states in just a summer---I'm having trouble fitting it them all in in just 6 months lol

we do have a blog, but it's kinda lame right now--having internet connectivity issues, so no pics uploaded yet, but it's:

www.routelemonade.blogspot.com since we are taking the lemons I was given health-wise and making some lemonade outta them!!!

but alot of my reports won't be applicable to you unless you're going to stay in private member campgrounds under 1000 trails and rpi--not alot of public camprgounds for us (pay an upfront fee and annual dues--kinda like camping timeshare) which allows us to do this with only gas and sight-seeing costs


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i believe the cost at topsail is 38 dollars a night which is incredible for 3 miles of beach front. I understand the costs but to give u an example we went there twice last year and it is a 1000 miles each way. It may be worth one night there. Our plan on our trip is to do the rally at topsail then head west to lake tahoe. That will be the most difficult part of the trip as we are doing 2500 miles in about eight days then yosemite for six, sequoia for six, big sur for 2, san francisco for 5, maybe a California rally for a couple of days then gifford pinocet forest for the weekend then glacier for 6-7 days then yellowstone for 7 days then back home to chicago. Best wishes on your travels.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

amyk-
Have a great trip! I'm sure you will thouroughly enjoy visiting the many wonderful places our USA has to offer.

We will be doing a similar trip starting in California and hitting 25 states (plus Ontario, Canada) during our 8 week journey.

Keep us posted on your continuing adventure.

--Greg


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

folsom_five said:


> amyk-
> Have a great trip! I'm sure you will thouroughly enjoy visiting the many wonderful places our USA has to offer.
> 
> We will be doing a similar trip starting in California and hitting 25 states (plus Ontario, Canada) during our 8 week journey.
> ...


Greg,

when and where are you guys going? We will be in Cali around mid-May to beginning of June and up the coast after that

How are you planning on doing 25 states in that little time?? I need better planning guides lol

Currently we are in Clermont Florida (Orlando area) until after this weekend as there is a huge Nissan Titan truck meet in Old Town in Kissimmee---about 50 trucks on Fri night and about 73 on Sat---all parked together and doing a 'parade' cruise each day---lotsa people who are into the same thing(our Titans) so easy friends lol---kinda like a bunch of Outbacers meeting to hang for a weekend camping rally

Then we are heading to Styx River in Alabama for a few days before heading into Texas---we'll have more pics and more written up on our blog as we go along and do more things...


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

amyk, have a safe trip. enjoy the country. mt. rushmore and the badlands is great. you should stop at wall drug when you are done seeing the badlands. also go see devils tower in wyoming. when you come up north and need a good campground to stay at in ct or ma just pm me and i will help find one for you. tony


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

amyk said:


> amyk-
> Have a great trip! I'm sure you will thouroughly enjoy visiting the many wonderful places our USA has to offer.
> 
> We will be doing a similar trip starting in California and hitting 25 states (plus Ontario, Canada) during our 8 week journey.
> ...


Greg,

when and where are you guys going? We will be in Cali around mid-May to beginning of June and up the coast after that

How are you planning on doing 25 states in that little time?? I need better planning guides lol

Currently we are in Clermont Florida (Orlando area) until after this weekend as there is a huge Nissan Titan truck meet in Old Town in Kissimmee---about 50 trucks on Fri night and about 73 on Sat---all parked together and doing a 'parade' cruise each day---lotsa people who are into the same thing(our Titans) so easy friends lol---kinda like a bunch of Outbacers meeting to hang for a weekend camping rally

Then we are heading to Styx River in Alabama for a few days before heading into Texas---we'll have more pics and more written up on our blog as we go along and do more things...
[/quote]

We are starting out on 5/29 heading to the Grand Canyon. From there we take a couple of weeks in the Southern States on our way to Destin, FL for the Topsail rally. Then we hit Savannah, Charleston, Williamsburg, etc spanning about 1 week and then onto the DC area. From there we are in the Gettysburg area for a couple days and then to New York (Liberty Harbor) over 4th of July. Then up to Niagra Falls for a few days and then all the way over to Indiana Dunes State Park. From there, we are off to Winsconsin Dells for some water park activities. Then we are off to the Black Hills of SD for some views of Mt. Rushmore. Then over to Colter Bay in the Grand Tetons for several days, then back home. We will be returning to Northern Calif around 7/26.
I have started a blog, but have not made it public yet.







Once I get some posts on there I will send the link out to my fellow Outbackers.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

This "cross country" fever seems to be going around!! Jimmy and I plan to go on a long trip, this summer, probably doing some before Topsail Hill Rally, and then picking up after. He's 15, so I need to cherish the time I have with him while I can. That REALLY sinks in, now that my oldest is 24 and is too busy 300 miles away at school/work to be able to come home very often!!








Jimmy's wanting to go to Texas......he wants to go to the Texas Rangers Headquarters, for one, so maybe I can fulfill that dream for him.







Maybe heading west on I-10, I can get a LITTLE casino time in. I understand they have RV parking at some, now.







I know they'd be glad of my business.....I play the nickel slots!!








Me? I'm wanting to head north, from N GA to Pennsylvania, MD, ME, up the east coast, especially the Pennsylvania Dutch area.
Darlene


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful trip. Hope we can do something like that someday. Be sure when you get to Western Washington to stay at the La Conner Thousand Trails. That is where my parents always stay when they come to visit us. It is a beautiful place (one of the nicest Thousand Trails they have been to they say) and it puts you right near the best areas to visit. You are very close to Deception Pass which is a "do not miss" and you could easily drive down to Seattle although it is a bit far. I think we might even have a shot of our rig at the Thousand Trails in La Conner on our webshots page.

Anyway, have a safe and fun trip. Maybe we will see you around when you get this direction.

Kelly


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip. My retirement plans include a trip like that. We got a TT membership and love it. We just upgraded to the Platnium before they discontinued them all. Figure its easier to get it and pay for it now before I retire then later on a fixed income. Have a safe trip.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

ENVIOUS? OH YEAH!


----------

